# Youtube Sperre kann kein Kommentar verfassen



## Dicker_Klops (3. Januar 2014)

Hey
Ich kann seit einiger Zeit bei Youtube kein Kommentar mehr schreiben. Erst stand dort immer das ich nicht angemeldet sei , obwohl ich angemeldet bin und auch eingeloggt war. Dann  iwann stand dort das mein Konto mit Google + oder so verbinden muss. Darauf klickte ich dann stand dort mein Profil wurde gesperrt. Dann wurde ich zig mal weiter geleitet. Ich habe nix verbotenes getan das mein Profil gesperrt werden konnte. Ich habe dann iwann gesehn das es wohl Probleme gab wegen meinen namen. Dort gabs dann drei Möglichkeiten. Habe dann ausversehn auf eins geklickt Einspruch einlegen das es mein richtiger name sei oder so.
Habe jetzt iwie Angst das später wegen irgendwas eine Rechnung habe?
Wie kann ich ganz normal wieder Kommentare schreiben? das Problem haben ja viele anscheind.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2014)

Wie kann man aus versehen auf etwas klicken? Und wie kommst du darauf, dass das hier das Youtube-Supportforum ist?


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Januar 2014)

Google will die Nutzung von Google+ forcieren. Einfach einen Fantasienamen eintragen und gut ist.

Du kannst einstellen, dass weiterhin dein alter yt-Name angezeigt wird, statt des "richtigen".


----------



## Dicker_Klops (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte jemanden gefragt aus dem Forum hier , der meinte zu mir soll mal im Rumpelkammer Thread nachfragen. 
Ich habe nicht direkt gedrückt sondern mein kleiner Cousin der zu besuch war ( der geht überall ran und drückt überall). 
Google+ kostet aber kein Geld oder?
Da steht irgendwas von richtigen namen das das überprüft wird. 
Ist es erlaubt einen Fantasienamen ein zu tragen? Nicht das ich später nach Überprung dort Ärger bekomme


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

Google+ ist das Facebook von Google. Oder soll zumindest sowas werden. 
Nur klappts nicht so ganz. Es fehlt einfach an Nutzern.

Deshalb wird jetzt jeder Yoputube Account Besitzer zu einem Google+ Account genötigt. Deinen richtigen Namen hätten sie als Datenkrake bei dieser Gelegenheit natürlich auch gerne.
Hab inzwischen also auch einen Google+ Account. Genutzt hab ich ihn noch nie und meinen richtigen Namen angegeben hab ich auch nicht.
Bisher keine Probleme.  (bis auf dass ich jetzt halt so einen kack google+ Accout hab.  )

PS:
Google+ ist vollkommen gratis. 

Was das mit deinem Namen soll, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Hattest du den einer echten Person, oder hast du einen Fantasienamen (der sofort als sowas zu erkennen ist) als Realnamen eingetragen?


----------



## Dicker_Klops (5. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte mir das das Plus für Premium Funktionen oder sowas steht. Das es kostenlos ist ist gut 
Ich bräuchte auch Google + nicht wenn es sowas wie Facebook ist. 
Mein Benutzername dort ist ein ausgedachter Online name. Der andere Name(den youtuber glaube nicht sehn) dort ist auch ausgedacht aber mann könnte denken das auch jemanden im Leben gibt der so heißt. 
Was soll nun genau tun?


----------

